# Finishing Desert Ironwood



## Manny (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been getting cloudy spots on DIW. Here is what i did to stop it.

1) Sanded to 400
2) Micro Mesh to 12000
3) Acetone wipe while turning
4) Accelerator wipe while turning (Let dry)

(Critical) Turn the lathe all the way down

5) Small puddle of heavy CA on a paper towel
6) Wipe pen back and forth slowly make sure whole pen is covered. Pull away BEFORE CA starts to harden. 

7) Spray accelerator and wipe with clean paper towel. 

Repeat steps 5-6 as many times as you like I did 4

8) Lathe still on slow - 1500 Micro Mesh smooth Must make sure all swirl marks and pitting are gone. I use the next finer grit on the blank then stop the lathe and inspect under the light. If I see any pits or swirls I hand sand them lightly with 1500MM. (might be able to use 400 grit to go faster)

9) Once you get all the ridges and swirl marks down I move on through to 12K 

10) Apply Brasso let dry and wide off with lathe on high


Key for me was reducing heat generation.

Let me know if anyone thinks any of these steps are redundent

Thanks, Manny


----------



## RussFairfield (Apr 28, 2009)

"Cloudy" almost always means that the wood wasn't a dry as you though it was, or there was some residual accelerator still in the wood.

Very hard woods like Desert Ironwood can take a loooooooong time to dry. I would suggest leaving it sanded, but unfinished, for at least overnight to let it acclimate before putting the finish on it and then not using the accelerator to clean the wood. 

You might either not use the accelerator to clean the wood, or wait longer so it will all evaporate. Again, the very dense wood doesn't let the accelerator evaporate as fast as it would in a softer or more open grain species. Personally, I don't think it is necessary. A good wipe with a clean paper towel is all that is needed. 

There are so many different ways to apply a CA finish that nothing is "redundant" if that is what works for you.


----------



## Manny (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Russ great advice. I will try that.
Manny


----------

